# What the heck happened to my 7lbs pup?!?



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I took Ivy to the vet today for her last round of pup shots. I put her on the scale and to my disbelief it said 16.5lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She's now 13 weeks old and yes, 16.5lbs!!! :hammer:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG what a doll! She does not even look like 16 lbs ... They both are so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I love her little ears!!! She is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

AAWW what a cutie. She reminds me of PM's dog.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh, now he's just too dang cute. I love his ears.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I soooo think I'm in love with Ivy! She's so cute!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah she is definetly a cutie love her coloring...They do grow way too fast!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow what a cute pup!!! I love her coloring


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HA! Crazy ear time! She growin up on you fast man! Shes lookin so good. I can't wait to see her mature!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She was cute as an ity bity puppy and now she is becoming a beautiful dog. I love her color, you don't see that rich almost chestnut color much.


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

She is gorgeous, I really love those eyes, they stand out like you would not believe


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

what a beautiful girl! she is simply stunning.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! I love her coloring 

Where do those puppies go? When Lady went to the vet last week...55lbs!!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks like its a very natural weight for her.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

gorgeous pup !


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


>


Ha ha! Puppy-tude!

Very cute!


----------



## jdmej6 (Jan 16, 2009)

shes so beautiful love the coloring


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

She is a looker for sure, wow she got big~


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

what a cute dogg. i love those puppy eyes. i want another pit pup haha


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

You’re all GREAT!! Thank you so much for all the nice compliments on Ivy. I really appreciate it. We're very happy with how she's coming along we're just a little surprised about her weight.


----------

